# Can't Uninstall ASPCA we-care



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Hi,
Searched in TSG for this and still not sure if this is a virus or just pain-in-butt-ware.
I tried uninstalling it from Control Panel with no luck.
My search turned up a thread that required the use of Combofix, which tells me the TSG volunteer thought of this ASPCA thing as fairly intrusive.
Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks for your time.

ps. presently no outstanding BIG PC function issues, although, I'm bringing back to life a 3 year old PC that was idled due to problems.....


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Click on this link to download : ADWCleaner Click on ONE of the Two Blue Download Now buttons That have a blue arrow beside them and save it to your desktop. Do not click on any links in the top Advert.

See the screenshot where the proper download buttons are highlighted









*NOTE:* If using Internet Explorer and you get an alert that stops the program downloading click on *Tools > Smartscreen Filter > Turn off Smartscreen Filter* then click on *OK* in the box that opens. Then click on the link again.

Close your browser and double click on this icon on your desktop:










You will then see the screen below, click on the *Scan* button (as indicated), accept any prompts that appear and allow it to run, it may take several minutes to complete, when it is done click on the *Clean* button, accept any prompts that appear and allow the system to reboot. You will then be presented with the report, Copy & Paste it into your next post.


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

As I stated, I've been doing some work on this PC bringing it back from an idle state. There were a lot of virus/malware on it when I first started. I can supply logs from the utilities I used if need be.

# AdwCleaner v3.011 - Report created 10/11/2013 at 16:14:33
# Updated 03/11/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium Service Pack 1 (32 bits)
# Username : Dixie - DIXIE-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\Dixie\Desktop\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

[#] Service Deleted : Updater Service for StartNow Toolbar

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Babylon
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Viewpoint
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\WeCareReminder
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Media Finder
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Ask.com
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Delta
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Tencent
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Common Files\Software Update Utility
Folder Deleted : C:\Windows\installer\{86d4b82a-abed-442a-be86-96357b70f4fe}
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Local\Babylon
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Local\OpenCandy
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Local\PackageAware
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\LocalLow\AskToolbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\LocalLow\BabylonToolbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\LocalLow\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\LocalLow\FunWebProducts
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\LocalLow\MyWebSearch
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\LocalLow\Search Settings
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Roaming\Media Finder
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}\@themediafinder.com
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}\[email protected]
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Roaming\Tencent
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\Extensions\[email protected]
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla
File Deleted : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\Components\AskHPRFF.js
File Deleted : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdnu.dll
File Deleted : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdnu.xpt
File Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\27oct4gy.default\searchplugins\Askcom.xml
File Deleted : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\Babylon.xml
File Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\27oct4gy.default\searchplugins\Conduit.xml
File Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\27oct4gy.default\searchplugins\mywebsearch.xml
File Deleted : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\27oct4gy.default\user.js
File Deleted : C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Scheduled Update for Ask Toolbar

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

[#] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Plain\{2F5A89FE-8D3E-49A1-A670-25CD8118FEBB}
[#] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Tasks\{2F5A89FE-8D3E-49A1-A670-25CD8118FEBB}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\babylon.com
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\Search Settings
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\Download with &Media Finder
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run [Media Finder]
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\dnu.EXE
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escort.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\GenericAskToolbar.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\IEHelperv2.5.0.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\bbylntlbr.bbylntlbrHlpr
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\bbylntlbr.bbylntlbrHlpr.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Conduit.Engine
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdate
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdater.DownloadUIBrowser
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdater.DownloadUIBrowser.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdater.DownloadUpdController
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\dnUpdater.DownloadUpdController.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\MF
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Prod.cap
[#] Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Schedule\TaskCache\Tree\Scheduled Update for Ask Toolbar
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar.CT2790392
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{09C554C3-109B-483C-A06B-F14172F1A947}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{4FBBF769-ECEB-420A-B536-133B1D505C36}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{6C259840-5BA8-46E6-8ED1-EF3BA47D8BA1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{9B0CB95C-933A-4B8C-B6D4-EDCD19A43874}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{B27D9527-3762-4D71-963D-FB7A94FDD678}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{BDB69379-802F-4EAF-B541-F8DE92DD98DB}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7B089B94-D1DC-4C6B-87E1-8156E22C1D96}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7E84186E-B5DE-4226-8A66-6E49C6B511B4}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{80922EE0-8A76-46AE-95D5-BD3C3FE0708D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{C2D64FF7-0AB8-4263-89C9-EA3B0F8F050C}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E15A9BFD-D16D-496D-8222-44CADF316E70}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E46C8196-B634-44A1-AF6E-957C64278AB1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F773BB94-6C19-4643-A570-0E429103D1C3}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{FE9271F2-6EFD-44B0-A826-84C829536E93}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{660E6F4F-840D-436D-B668-433D9591BAC5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6C434537-053E-486D-B62A-160059D9D456}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{91CF619A-4686-4CA4-9232-3B2E6B63AA92}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{AC71B60E-94C9-4EDE-BA46-E146747BB67E}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{D5A1EF9A-7948-435D-8B87-D6A598317288}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{E7435878-65B9-44D1-A443-81754E5DFC90}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{F9C23CD1-6DA9-4E0B-8367-C6F9F1F78BAF}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{2996F0E7-292B-4CAE-893F-47B8B1C05B56}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{92380354-381A-471F-BE2E-DD9ACD9777EA}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{C2D64FF7-0AB8-4263-89C9-EA3B0F8F050C}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{2EECD738-5844-4A99-B4B6-146BF802613B}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{5911488E-9D1E-40EC-8CBB-06B231CC153F}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{6A87B991-A31F-4130-AE72-6D0C294BF082}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{6E13D095-45C3-4271-9475-F3B48227DD9F}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{7854F00C-DC77-477E-A10E-603F48442D3B}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{98889811-442D-49DD-99D7-DC866BE87DBC}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{C2D64FF7-0AB8-4263-89C9-EA3B0F8F050C}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{E67C74F4-A00A-4F2C-9FEC-FD9DC004A67F}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{E908B145-C847-4E85-B315-07E2E70DECF8}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{2EECD738-5844-4A99-B4B6-146BF802613B}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{6E13D095-45C3-4271-9475-F3B48227DD9F}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{98889811-442D-49DD-99D7-DC866BE87DBC}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{03F998B2-0E00-11D3-A498-00104B6EB52E}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{1B00725B-C455-4DE6-BFB6-AD540AD427CD}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{7B089B94-D1DC-4C6B-87E1-8156E22C1D96}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{4250488A-CB24-0893-C066-B1AEA57BCFF2}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{A5AA24EA-11B8-4113-95AE-9ED71DEAF12A}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{AC5B6CDA-8F90-4740-9A8C-28AC5D3C73FE}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0ECDF796-C2DC-4D79-A620-CCE0C0A66CC9}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{171DEBEB-C3D4-40B7-AC73-056A5EBA4A7E}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{443789B7-F39C-4B5C-9287-DA72D38F4FE6}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2A69}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{AFDBDDAA-5D3F-42EE-B79C-185A7020515B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{443789B7-F39C-4B5C-9287-DA72D38F4FE6}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2A69}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{AFDBDDAA-5D3F-42EE-B79C-185A7020515B}
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{C2D64FF7-0AB8-4263-89C9-EA3B0F8F050C}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}]
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Ask.com
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Delta
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\MediaFinder
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\TENCENT
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\wecarereminder
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\YahooPartnerToolbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Zugo
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\AskBarDis
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\AskToolbarInfo
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\AskToolbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Fun Web Products
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\FunWebProducts
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\MyWebSearch
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\PriceGong
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\AskToolbar
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\AVG Secure Search
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Babylon
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Search Settings
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\TENCENT
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Viewpoint
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{86D4B82A-ABED-442A-BE86-96357B70F4FE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{D0C73318-7B4A-4D16-A0C4-3B83F075EA88}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SoftwareUpdUtility
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Viewpoint Manager
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{86D4B82A-ABED-442A-BE86-96357B70F4FE}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{D0C73318-7B4A-4D16-A0C4-3B83F075EA88}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\conduitEngine
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\SoftwareUpdUtility
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0CFE535C35F99574E8340BFA75BF92C2
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0E12F736682067FDE4D1158D5940A82E
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\1A24B5BB8521B03E0C8D908F5ABC0AE6
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\261F213D1F55267499B1F87D0CC3BCF7
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\2B0D56C4F4C46D844A57FFED6F0D2852
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\49D4375FE41653242AEA4C969E4E65E0
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6AA0923513360135B272E8289C5F13FA
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6F7467AF8F29C134CBBAB394ECCFDE96
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\741B4ADF27276464790022C965AB6DA8
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\7DE196B10195F5647A2B21B761F3DE01
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\922525DCC5199162F8935747CA3D8E59
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9D4F5849367142E4685ED8C25E44C5ED
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\A5875B04372C19545BEB90D4D606C472
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\A876D9E80B896EC44A8620248CC79296
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B66FFAB725B92594C986DE826A867888
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\BCDA179D619B91648538E3394CAC94CC
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D677B1A9671D4D4004F6F2A4469E86EA
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\DD1402A9DD4215A43ABDE169A41AFA0E
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E36E114A0EAD2AD46B381D23AD69CDDF
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\EF8E618DB3AEDFBB384561B5C548F65E
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\A28B4D68DEBAA244EB686953B7074FEF
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Classes\Installer\Features\A28B4D68DEBAA244EB686953B7074FEF
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Classes\Installer\Products\A28B4D68DEBAA244EB686953B7074FEF
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UpgradeCodes\CC94835868BCA58489B0D79DE655BCB1
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UpgradeCodes\F928123A039649549966D4C29D35B1C9

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v8.0.6001.19088

Setting Restored : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Start Page Restore]
Setting Restored : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\AboutURls [Tabs]

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v20.0 (en-US)

[ File : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\27oct4gy.default\prefs.js ]

Line Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.alert.servicesServerUrl", "hxxp://alert.services.conduit.com");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.alert.userId", "{db8263eb-69ba-4f87-89f8-b73a3b70e59b}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.search.populateoncomplete", false);
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.search.searchtype", "web");
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.searchHook.keepSearchSettings", false);
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.date", "1");
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastDate", "2");
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastMonth", "11");
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.lastYear", "2008");
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.mURL", "");
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.mURLh", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.mURLw", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.mURLx", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.mURLy", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.milestone", "-1");
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.month", "1");
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.prevMonth", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.total", "1");
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.week", "1");
Line Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.surf.year", "1");
Line Deleted : user_pref("bearsharemediabar.Var1", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("bearsharemediabar.Var10", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("bearsharemediabar.Var2", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("bearsharemediabar.Var3", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("bearsharemediabar.Var4", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("bearsharemediabar.Var5", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("bearsharemediabar.Var6", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("bearsharemediabar.Var7", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("bearsharemediabar.Var8", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("bearsharemediabar.Var9", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("bearsharemediabar.firstlaunch", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("bearsharemediabar.guid", "%7B5196A9BB-E525-1322-41D7-3197C2CD38CA%7D");
Line Deleted : user_pref("bearsharemediabar.popupblockedcnt", "3");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "Ask.com");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.defaultenginename", "Ask.com");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.defaulturl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT2790392&SearchSource=3&q={searchTerms}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.order.1", "Ask.com");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "hxxp://search.babylon.com/?babsrc=HP_ss&affID=101067&mntrId=a4a1c5b2000000000000001d60862b2e");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.admin", false);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.aflt", "babsst");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.babExt", "");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.babTrack", "affID=101067");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.bbDpng", 7);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.dfltLng", "en");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.dfltSrch", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.hmpg", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.id", "a4a1c5b2000000000000001d60862b2e");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlDay", "15378");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.instlRef", "sst");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.lastDP", 7);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.lastVrsnTs", "1.5.3.1723:00:53");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.mntrFFxVrsn", "3.6");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.newTab", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.newTabUrl", "hxxp://search.babylon.com/?babsrc=NT_bb");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.noFFXTlbr", false);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.prdct", "BabylonToolbar");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.propectorlck", 67235825);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.prtkHmpg", 1);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.prtnrId", "babylon");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.ptch_0717", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.smplGrp", "none");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.srcExt", "ss");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.tlbrId", "base");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsn", "1.5.3.17");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsnTs", "1.5.3.1723:00:53");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.vrsni", "1.5.3.17");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.aflt", "babsst");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babExt", "");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.babTrack", "affID=101067");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.hardId", "a4a1c5b2000000000000001d60862b2e");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.id", "a4a1c5b2000000000000001d60862b2e");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.instlDay", "15378");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.instlRef", "sst");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.newTab", false);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.prdct", "BabylonToolbar");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.prtnrId", "babylon");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.smplGrp", "none");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.srcExt", "ss");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.tlbrId", "base");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.vrsn", "1.5.3.17");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.vrsnTs", "1.5.3.1723:00:53");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.vrsni", "1.5.3.17");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.InstallDir", "C:\\Program Files\\Ask.com\\");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.cbid", "FM");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.config-updated", false);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.default-channel-url-mask", "hxxp://www.ask.com/web?q={query}&o={o}&l={l}&qsrc={qsrc}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.dyn-weather-do-locid-lookup-weatherWidget", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.ff-original-keyword-url", "hxxp://websearch.ask.com/redirect?client=ff&src=kw&tb=FWV5&o=14193&locale=en_US&apn_uid=0105AC30-AEBF-4C3F-BEC6-B94C305C480A&apn_ptnrs=FM&apn_sau[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.first-restart-after-config-update", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.fresh-install", false);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.guid", "0105AC30-AEBF-4C3F-BEC6-B94C305C480A");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.hxxp-header-whitelist-hosts", "[\"static-dev.en.dev.ask.com\", \"ask.com\", \"www.facebook.com\", \"www.playsushi.com\", \"WWW.google.com\", \"hxxps://websearch.ask.com\", [...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.if", "su");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.l", "dis");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.last-config-req", "1301954857972");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.locale", "en_US");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.o", "14193");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.overlay-reloaded-using-restart", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.qsrc", "2871");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.r", "2");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.sa", "YES");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.saguid", "04C29179-2D7D-4E0F-B52A-41A5D69B9D76");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.search-plugin-suggestions-url", "hxxp://ss.websearch.ask.com/query?qsrc=2922&li=ff&sstype=prefix&q={searchTerms}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.search-suggestions-enabled", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.search-suggestions-uri", "hxxp://ss.websearch.ask.com/query?qsrc=2922&li=ff&sstype=prefix&q={searchTerms}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.silent-upgrade", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.silent-upgrade-from-pre-newtabs-build", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.themeid", "");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.asktb.version", "5.11.3.15590");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.enabledItems", "{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0017-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.17,{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}:1.1,[email protected]:7,{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0023-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.mywebsearch.openSearchURL", "hxxp://search.mywebsearch.com/mywebsearch/opensearch.jhtml?id=ZKfox000&ptb=_HFuCcxKOdmy33yS03dxuA");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.mywebsearch.prevKwdEnabled", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.mywebsearch.prevKwdURL", "hxxp://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/slirs_hxxp/sredir?sredir=2706&invocationType=tb50fftrab&query=");
Line Deleted : user_pref("extentions.y2layers.installId", "b6bc9963-d47a-4fcd-9b9a-c23b15530a00");

-\\ Google Chrome v30.0.1599.101

[ File : C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [25502 octets] - [10/11/2013 16:05:47]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [25950 octets] - [10/11/2013 16:14:33]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [26011 octets] ##########


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That cleared a lot

next lets see what this finds







Please download Junkware Removal Tool to your desktop.

Shut down your protection software now to avoid potential conflicts.
Run the tool by double-clicking it. If you are using Windows Vista, 7, or 8; instead of double-clicking, right-mouse click JRT.exe and select "Run as Administrator".
The tool will open and start scanning your system.
Please be patient as this can take a while to complete depending on your system's specifications.
On completion, a log (JRT.txt) is saved to your desktop and will automatically open.
Post the contents of JRT.txt into your next message.


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

JRT "detected a bad module", I answered "yes" to "reboot now"? To delete it. Would it have been better to reboot later, so it would show in the log?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Junkware Removal Tool (JRT) by Thisisu
Version: 6.0.8 (11.05.2013:1)
OS: Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium x86
Ran by Dixie on Sun 11/10/2013 at 17:01:27.91
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~ Services

~~~ Registry Values

~~~ Registry Keys

Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\installer\features\81337c0da4b761d40a4cb3380f57ae88
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\installer\products\81337c0da4b761d40a4cb3380f57ae88
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\installer\upgradecodes\f928123a039649549966d4c29d35b1c9
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0B4A10D1-FBD6-451d-BFDA-F03252B05984}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{e21c554a-6135-4608-aa3b-e35d00645fe1}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{EA4B13CA-FDBF-E716-8E65-65F1231BD0D7}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0B4A10D1-FBD6-451d-BFDA-F03252B05984}
Successfully deleted: [Registry Key] "hkey_current_user\software\microsoft\internet explorer\low rights\elevationpolicy\{a5aa24ea-11b8-4113-95ae-9ed71deaf12a}"

~~~ Files

Successfully deleted: [File] "C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npcouponprinter.dll"
Successfully deleted: [File] "C:\Program Files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npmozcouponprinter.dll"

~~~ Folders

Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Users\Dixie\appdata\locallow\blubster toolbar"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\coupons"
Successfully deleted: [Folder] "C:\Program Files\software informer"

~~~ FireFox

Successfully deleted: [File] C:\user.js
Failed to delete: [File] "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\bearsharewebsearch.xml"
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\27oct4gy.default\searchplugins\bearsharewebsearch.xml
Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\27oct4gy.default\searchplugins\bing-zugo.xml
Successfully deleted the following from C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\27oct4gy.default\prefs.js

user_pref("[email protected]", true);
Emptied folder: C:\Users\Dixie\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\27oct4gy.default\minidumps [155 files]

~~~ Event Viewer Logs were cleared

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Scan was completed on Sun 11/10/2013 at 17:06:02.12
Computer was rebooted
End of JRT log
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

hopefully that should have cleared most of the junk out 
What problems ( if any) are you still having


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

As I stated in Post#1, things were alot better ( now even better, seeing what you removed ) and no major funtional issues yet ( been turned on and running for only a couple days ).
I still see and can't uninstall ASPCA Reminder. I have the feeling you have seen this before, just in case you haven't, I'm attaching the pop up windows I get when trying to uninstall it from Control Panel.
So, since this machine really has only been running a couple days, I'm not sure if I'm entirely clean, but, I would like to take care of the ASPCA thing.
Thanks


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

did you check the box & then press "remove the reminder"


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

That worked. I'm sure I tried that before, but after reboot it was back.
OK. so, I see this machine has Windows Defender ( not turned on right now ), any thoughts about what I should run on this Vista machine? 
Thanks


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

What antivirus do you use
lets see what this shows us is still there

Download to Desktop: DDS by sUBs from one of the below locations

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.com
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.exe

double click DDS to run it
Make sure there is a check mark in DDS txt 
place a check mark in the attach.txt box and then press start

Do not select any other options unless specifically told to

When complete, DDS.txt will openand attach.txt will be minimized on your taskbar, click on it to open it

Save both reports to your desktop.
DDS.txt
Attach.txt

post the contents of both logs back here.


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

I downloaded DDS yesterday to my desktop anticipating I would be requested to run it. When I ran it today, it ran in silent mode for some reason, but still produced the two logs. I plan on going over to the Vista forum to tidy-up un-needed apps and startup......

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01)
.
Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume3
Install Date: 10/28/2007 7:22:07 AM
System Uptime: 11/11/2013 7:43:15 AM (3 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Dell Inc. | | 0RY206
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ | Socket AM2 | 2100/200mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 223 GiB total, 121.208 GiB free.
D: is FIXED (NTFS) - 10 GiB total, 5.131 GiB free.
F: is Removable
G: is Removable
H: is Removable
I: is Removable
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP2183: 11/10/2013 11:44:16 AM - after initial work
RP2184: 11/10/2013 12:13:46 PM - after mbam rootkit check
RP2185: 11/10/2013 12:18:14 PM - Windows Update
RP2186: 11/10/2013 12:48:18 PM - Removed AVG 2011
RP2187: 11/10/2013 7:22:25 PM - Removed ASPCA Reminder V7F+AU by We-Care.com
RP2188: 11/10/2013 7:26:01 PM - Removed ASPCA Reminder V7F+AU by We-Care.com
RP2189: 11/10/2013 7:28:51 PM - Removed ASPCA Reminder V7F+AU by We-Care.com
RP2190: 11/11/2013 7:37:22 AM - Removed ASPCA Reminder V7F+AU by We-Care.com
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
3ivx MPEG-4 5.0.3 (remove only)
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Reader 8.1.3
AIM 6
AIM Toolbar
AIO_CDA_ProductContext
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft PhotoImpression 5
avast! Free Antivirus
BlackBerry Device Software Updater
Bonjour
Browser Address Error Redirector
BufferChm
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Coupon Printer for Windows
D4200
D4200_Help
Dell DataSafe Online
Dell Support Center
Dell System Customization Wizard
DellSupport
DeviceDiscovery
DeviceManagementQFolder
dj_sf_ProductContext
dj_sf_software
dj_sf_software_req
ESET Online Scanner v3
eSupportQFolder
Facebook Plug-In
FlipShare
Games, Music, & Photos Launcher
Google Chrome
Google Update Helper
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
HP Deskjet Printer Driver Software 9.0
HP Imaging Device Functions 9.0
HP Photosmart Essential 2.01
HP Photosmart Essential2.01
HP Smart Web Printing
HP Solution Center 9.0
HP Update
HPProductAssistant
HPSSupply
iTunes
Java 7 Update 7
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 6 Update 22
Java(TM) 6 Update 23
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6
Macromedia Shockwave Player
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.75.0.1300
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB2416447)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB979906)
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Encarta Encyclopedia Standard 2006
Microsoft Money 2006
Microsoft Office Word Viewer 2003
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Streets & Trips 2006
Microsoft VC9 runtime libraries
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Word 2002
Microsoft Works
Microsoft Works Suite 2006 Setup Launcher
Microsoft Works Suite Add-in for Microsoft Word
Mobile Mouse Server
MobileMe Control Panel
Move Media Player
Mozilla Firefox 20.0 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
Mozilla Thunderbird (3.0)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB941833)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Nuclear Coffee - DiscRipper
NVIDIA Display Control Panel
NVIDIA Drivers
NVIDIANetworkDiagnostic
OpenOffice.org 3.3
Paint.NET v3.36
PanoStandAlone
Product Documentation Launcher
PSSWCORE
PVSonyDll
QuickTime
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Roxio Creator Audio
Roxio Creator BDAV Plugin
Roxio Creator Copy
Roxio Creator Data
Roxio Creator DE
Roxio Creator Tools
Roxio Express Labeler
Roxio MyDVD DE
Roxio Update Manager
SDFormatter
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2416473)
SolutionCenter
Sonic Activation Module
Status
SUPERAntiSpyware
Switch Sound File Converter
TBS WMP Plug-in
Toolbox
TrayApp
UnloadSupport
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
User's Guides
VideoToolkit01
WebReg
Works Upgrade
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
11/11/2013 7:47:31 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: cdrom
11/11/2013 7:47:30 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Pml Driver HPZ12 service terminated with the following error: The specified module could not be found.
11/11/2013 7:47:30 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Net Driver HPZ12 service terminated with the following error: The specified module could not be found.
11/11/2013 7:47:30 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Photoshop Elements Device Connect service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
11/11/2013 7:47:30 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Parallel port driver service failed to start due to the following error: The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.
11/11/2013 7:47:30 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The LogMeIn Kernel Information Provider service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the path specified.
11/11/2013 7:47:30 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Adobe Active File Monitor service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
.
==== End Of File ===========================

DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_x86 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.19088 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.7.2
Run by Dixie at 10:43:15 on 2013-11-11
Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium 6.0.6001.1.1252.1.1033.18.1022.326 [GMT -5:00]
.
AV: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {17AD7D40-BA12-9C46-7131-94903A54AD8B}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Outdated* {ACCC9CA4-9C28-93C8-4B81-AFE241D3E736}
.
============== Running Processes ================
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Windows\system32\dlbccoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Flip Video\FlipShare\FlipShareService.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research In Motion\USB Drivers\RIMBBLaunchAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Air Mouse\Air Mouse\Air Mouse.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k GPSvcGroup
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k hpdevmgmt
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k WerSvcGroup
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxps://www.google.com/
mURLSearchHooks: AIM Toolbar Search Class: {03402f96-3dc7-4285-bc50-9e81fefafe43} - c:\program files\aim toolbar\aimtb.dll
BHO: HP Print Clips: {053F9267-DC04-4294-A72C-58F732D338C0} - c:\program files\hp\smart web printing\hpswp_framework.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper: {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelper.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: avast! WebRep: {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - c:\program files\avast software\avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
BHO: AIM Toolbar Loader: {b0cda128-b425-4eef-a174-61a11ac5dbf8} - c:\program files\aim toolbar\aimtb.dll
BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object: {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - c:\program files\dell\bae\BAE.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
TB: AIM Toolbar: {61539ECD-CC67-4437-A03C-9AACCBD14326} - c:\program files\aim toolbar\aimtb.dll
TB: BearShare MediaBar: {D3DEE18F-DB64-4BEB-9FF1-E1F0A5033E4A} - 
TB: AIM Toolbar: {61539ecd-cc67-4437-a03c-9aaccbd14326} - c:\program files\aim toolbar\aimtb.dll
TB: BearShare MediaBar: {D3DEE18F-DB64-4BEB-9FF1-E1F0A5033E4A} - 
TB: avast! WebRep: {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - c:\program files\avast software\avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
uRun: [DellSupport] "c:\program files\dellsupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
uRun: [ehTray.exe] c:\windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
uRun: [ROC_ROC_JAN2013_AV] c:\users\dixie\appdata\roaming\avg january 2013 campaign\ROC_JAN2013_AV.exe /PROMPT --mid eef3fc518d5969db7ee63f2381c8340d-09b8b9d5b609811485e79b3397480494bb9fa5f8
uRun: [SUPERAntiSpyware] c:\program files\superantispyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
mRun: [Windows Defender] c:\program files\windows defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
mRun: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
mRun: [ISUSScheduler] "c:\program files\common files\installshield\updateservice\issch.exe" -start
mRun: [dscactivate] c:\dell\dsca.exe 3
mRun: [ISUSPM Startup] c:\progra~1\common~1\instal~1\update~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
mRun: [HP Software Update] c:\program files\hp\hp software update\HPWuSchd2.exe
mRun: [AppleSyncNotifier] c:\program files\common files\apple\mobile device support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
mRun: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] "c:\program files\malwarebytes' anti-malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\program files\adobe\reader 8.0\reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [RIMBBLaunchAgent.exe] c:\program files\common files\research in motion\usb drivers\RIMBBLaunchAgent.exe
mRun: [APSDaemon] "c:\program files\common files\apple\apple application support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "c:\program files\quicktime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [iTunesHelper] "c:\program files\itunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\program files\common files\java\java update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [AvastUI.exe] "c:\program files\avast software\avast\AvastUI.exe" /nogui
mRunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic=NFVDNkQtS1JORjQtOUhSWEotQUtUSzMtTFI2UFEtTkpTQUg"&"inst=NzctMTg2Mjc4NDQxMy1VOTArMS1UUCsxLVBMKzgtU1AxKzEtU1AxVEIrMS1TVVArMi1TUDFTMisxLUREVCswLUREMTArMS1TVDEwQVBQKzEtUDEwTTEyQysxLVRCTisxLUZVSSsyLVAxME1IKzEtVEJWVVBHKzEyLVAxME1HT0ZGKzEtVEJDVisxLUMxMFUrMTExMy1GMTBVMTMrMS1GMTBVMTNWKzEtRjEwVTEzUyszLUNJRDY1KzE"&"prod=90"&"ver=10.0.1427
StartupFolder: c:\users\dixie\appdata\roaming\micros~1\windows\startm~1\programs\startup\openof~1.lnk - c:\program files\openoffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe
StartupFolder: c:\progra~2\micros~1\windows\startm~1\programs\startup\airmou~1.lnk - c:\program files\air mouse\air mouse\Air Mouse.exe
StartupFolder: c:\progra~2\micros~1\windows\startm~1\programs\startup\hpdigi~1.lnk - c:\program files\hp\digital imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
StartupFolder: c:\progra~2\micros~1\windows\startm~1\programs\startup\micros~1.lnk - c:\program files\microsoft office\office10\OSA.EXE
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:145
mPolicies-System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = dword:0
IE: &AIM Toolbar Search - c:\programdata\aim toolbar\ietoolbar\resources\en-us\local\search.html
IE: {0b83c99c-1efa-4259-858f-bcb33e007a5b} - {61539ecd-cc67-4437-a03c-9aaccbd14326} - c:\program files\aim toolbar\aimtb.dll
IE: {58ECB495-38F0-49cb-A538-10282ABF65E7} - {E763472E-A716-4CD9-89BD-DBDA6122F741} - c:\program files\hp\smart web printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
IE: {700259D7-1666-479a-93B1-3250410481E8} - {A93C41D8-01F8-4F8B-B14C-DE20B117E636} - c:\program files\hp\smart web printing\hpswp_extensions.dll
IE: {B205A35E-1FC4-4CE3-818B-899DBBB3388C} - {552781AF-37E4-4FEE-920A-CED9E648EADD}
DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} - hxxp://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab
DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} - hxxp://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/polarbear/ultrashim.cab
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{350641B0-898F-4D29-99CA-436A4B1CF266} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{3EB6AD1B-456A-4305-ACE8-8A902F504B1D} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
Handler: cdo - {CD00020A-8B95-11D1-82DB-00C04FB1625D} - c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\web folders\PKMCDO.DLL
SEH: SABShellExecuteHook Class - {5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA} - c:\program files\superantispyware\SASSEH.DLL
LSA: Security Packages = kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg
mASetup: {8A69D345-D564-463c-AFF1-A69D9E530F96} - "c:\program files\google\chrome\application\30.0.1599.101\installer\chrmstp.exe" --configure-user-settings --verbose-logging --system-level --multi-install --chrome
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\dixie\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\27oct4gy.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Google
FF - component: c:\program files\avg\avg10\firefox4\components\avgssff10.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\avg\avg10\firefox4\components\avgssff4.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\avg\avg10\firefox4\components\avgssff5.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\avg\avg10\firefox4\components\avgssff6.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\avg\avg10\firefox4\components\avgssff7.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\avg\avg10\firefox4\components\avgssff8.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\avg\avg10\firefox4\components\avgssff9.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\common files\research in motion\bbwebsllauncher\NPWebSLLauncher.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\google\update\1.3.21.153\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\microsoft silverlight\5.1.10411.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npCouponPrinter.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npdnu.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npGoogleGadgetPluginFirefoxWin.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npMozCouponPrinter.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\NPTURNMED.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npyaxmpb.dll
FF - plugin: c:\users\dixie\appdata\roaming\facebook\npfbplugin_1_0_3.dll
FF - plugin: c:\users\dixie\appdata\roaming\move networks\plugins\npqmp071503000010.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\macromed\flash\NPSWF32_11_4_402_287.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npmproxy.dll
FF - ExtSQL: !HIDDEN! 2009-09-02 03:01; {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}; c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v3.5\windows presentation foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 aswRvrt;avast! Revert;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRvrt.sys [2013-11-9 49944]
R0 aswVmm;avast! VM Monitor;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswVmm.sys [2013-11-9 178304]
R1 aswSnx;aswSnx;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys [2013-1-14 774392]
R1 aswSP;aswSP;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswsp.sys [2013-1-14 403440]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\superantispyware\sasdifsv.sys [2011-7-22 12880]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\superantispyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [2011-7-12 67664]
R2 !SASCORE;SAS Core Service;c:\program files\superantispyware\SASCore.exe [2013-10-10 120088]
R2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys [2013-1-14 35656]
R2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [2013-1-14 70384]
R2 avast! Antivirus;avast! Antivirus;c:\program files\avast software\avast\AvastSvc.exe [2013-1-14 50344]
R2 dlbc_device;dlbc_device;c:\windows\system32\dlbccoms.exe -service --> c:\windows\system32\dlbccoms.exe -service [?]
R2 LMIRfsDriver;LogMeIn Remote File System Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\LMIRfsDriver.sys [2008-2-19 45848]
S2 AdobeActiveFileMonitor;Adobe Active File Monitor;c:\program files\adobe\photoshop elements 3.0\photoshopelementsfileagent.exe --> c:\program files\adobe\photoshop elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe [?]
S2 PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect;Photoshop Elements Device Connect;c:\program files\adobe\photoshop elements 3.0\photoshopelementsdeviceconnect.exe --> c:\program files\adobe\photoshop elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe [?]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2013-11-10 21:54:59	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\ERUNT
2013-11-10 21:05:42	--------	d-----w-	C:\AdwCleaner
2013-11-10 16:50:48	105176	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys
2013-11-10 16:50:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (portable)
2013-11-10 16:49:12	75992	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamchameleon.sys
2013-11-09 23:28:17	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\ESET
2013-11-09 23:23:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\dixie\appdata\roaming\AVAST Software
2013-11-09 18:32:41	49944	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRvrt.sys
2013-11-09 18:32:41	178304	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswVmm.sys
2013-11-09 14:25:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\dixie\appdata\roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-11-09 14:24:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-11-09 14:24:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2013-11-09 03:50:42	650936	----a-w-	c:\programdata\microsoft\ehome\packages\sportstemplate\sportstemplatecore\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports.UI.dll
2013-11-09 01:34:01	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\dixie\appdata\roaming\TuneUp Software
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2013-11-09 18:37:54	774392	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
2013-11-09 18:37:52	70384	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2013-11-09 18:37:49	43152	----a-w-	c:\windows\avastSS.scr
.
============= FINISH: 10:44:22.30 ===============


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you have Avast antivirus installed so no need for windows defender to be active 
You also have some left over AVG entries that need dealing with

use the AVG uninstaller to remove all left overs 
http://www.avg.com/gb-en/utilities

I will ask one of the TA's who specialise in updating etc to offer you advice about what needs updating and there are quite a few outdated programs there


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

I'll stick with Avast.
Ran the AVG remover, after the restart, it said it needed to restart?? Which it did, again...
Should I start a new thread in the Vista forum asking for update/startup help?

Something to note, not sure what it means, but ever since I checked the "remove reminder" box for ASPCA, the boot time at restart has increased to 7 or 8 minutes, from 3 or 4 minutes prior. It's a definite increase because during the work you did, I had to restart a bunch of times, so I'm really aware of it. When the restart gets to the black screen with the narrow rectangular box at the bottom of the screen with the moving green bars in it, the bars stop moving, for two or three minutes, then go, then stop. They start and keep moving when there's activity on the hard drive.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

removing the ASPCA reminder won't have done anything to the boot time 
somebody will reply in this topic to help you with the updates and cut down on any start upload


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

patmac:

According to your AdwCleaner log in post #3, your computer is running Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 1 32-bit. 
Why hasn't it been upgraded to *Service Pack 2* which was released in May 2009?

-----------------------------------------------------------

According to your DDS log in post #11, you appear to have a Dell Inspiron 531 or Dell Inspiron 531S desktop.
Which one do you have, and what's the 7-character "service tag" number on it?

-----------------------------------------------------------

Concerning your list of installed programs:

*Adobe Reader 8.1.3* needs to be updated to version *11.0.05*

*Java 7 Update 7* needs to be updated to version *Java 7 Update 45(1.7.0.45)*

*Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6
Java(TM) 6 Update 22
Java(TM) 6 Update 23* all need to be uninstalled.

*Mozilla Firefox 20.0* needs to be updated to version *25.0*
If you no longer use this browser, uninstall it instead.

*OpenOffice.org 3.3.0* needs to be updated to *Apache OpenOffice 4.0.1* 
If you no longer use this suite, uninstall it instead.

There are a LOT of other outdated and probably unused and unneeded programs and add-ons in your computer.
Some serious "decluttering" is in order.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Just checked Update History and see that Service Pack 2 installation failed. Should we start with that?

Service Tag 747C0F1

ps. As I told Derek, this is my son's old machine which has not been in use for a while, and I'm trying t make it a second household PC. It has some other issues as well ( cannot see the DVD drive for one ).

pss. Happy belated Veteran's Day and Thank you for serving. As my brother-in-law ( active Air Force ) says:"Home of The Free Because of The Brave"


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to service tag number 747C0F1, here is the Dell support site that's assigned to that *Dell Inspiron 531* desktop.

I suggest you add and save that site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can readily refer to it when needed.

According to its system configuration section, it shipped on October 29, 2007, so it would've been purchased soon after that.

It had to come with the original version of Windows Vista Home Premium because the Service Pack 1 upgrade wasn't released until March 2008 and the Service Pack 2 upgrade wasn't released until May 2009.

The SP1 upgrade obviously installed okay, so I don't know why the SP2 upgrade failed to install.

Using it in such an outdated condition is going to cause a number of issues, so I would make another effort to install the SP2 upgrade.

Getting a fresh and clean start with it would probably be the best option, but it's my guess you're not willing or able to do that.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Would love to start fresh. I made the "Restore Back to Factory" discs when we first got the machine, but ONE of the other problems I mentioned is the DVD drive doesn't open, no light, and I don't even see it in the BIOS config or Device Manager.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Have you looked inside the case to confirm the disc drive's power and data connections are secure?

If the disc drive isn't listed in the BIOS and in the Device Manager, it's not being detected and recognized.

It's possible the disc drive has gone bad and needs to be replaced.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

I just swapped power connectors from the original DVD drive to a spare and it's now recognized in the BIOS. 
Will try SP2 install, if NG, I'll try the disks...


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Manually downloaded SP2 for Vista 32bit.
Started it, it got to about 50% ( half way through the status bar ) and has been there for about two hours with no HD activity, mouse won't move ( probably wouldn't during this anyways ), and the keyboard doesn't respond. I know this takes a long time, but I would have expected some hard drive activity.....wait more???


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It's been quite awhile since I've upgraded Windows Vista to Service Pack 2, but I don't remember it taking longer than an hour.

I'm not there to see what's going on and why it's taking so long.

It'll take longer in a slower computer than in a faster computer.

Give it more time and don't interrupt or abort the upgrade process.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

SP2 installed. I'll work on the items in Post #15 and report back. Any special hoops to jump through uninstalling the Java items, or particular order?


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Completed Post #5 items except Adobe 8 to 11. In 8 when I say check for updates, it says there are none. Should I just uninstall 8 and start fresh with 11?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> SP2 installed.


I'm glad to hear you got the SP2 upgrade installed. :up:

Have you run Windows Update so you can download and install the important/recommended updates?



> Completed Post #5 items except Adobe 8 to 11. In 8 when I say check for updates, it says there are none. Should I just uninstall 8 and start fresh with 11?


I didn't expect version 8 of *Adobe Reader* to update to version 11 - which is why I provided you with a download link for it.

You'll need to uninstall the old version and then install the new version.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

OK, that's taken care of.
Now onto Startup and de-clutter.
Can I simply uninstall any and all programs listed in Programs that I don't need or want?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Can I simply uninstall any and all programs listed in Programs that I don't need or want?


Just to insure you're not uninstalling any crucial programs and add-ons, make a list of the ones that you're considering, then submit the list here.

---------------------------------------------------------

Any Adobe-related startup entries can be unchecked.

Any Adobe-related service entries can be set on Manual.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Looks like the DVD issue is intermittant.
Also, the system froze again, as it had in times past, but not with the noise ( vacuumed a couple pounds of dust out of the chassis ).
Here is the Uninstall list from HJT. What Can I not touch? I attached the file if it's easier for you to mark that up, then type out what I can't delete.
Would I use Autoruns for the Startup stuff? I have a little experience with it.
3ivx MPEG-4 5.0.3 (remove only)
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.04)
AIM 6
AIM Toolbar
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft PhotoImpression 5
avast! Free Antivirus
BlackBerry Device Software Updater
Bonjour
Browser Address Error Redirector
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Coupon Printer for Windows
Dell DataSafe Online
Dell Support Center
Dell System Customization Wizard
DellSupport
ESET Online Scanner v3
FlipShare
Games, Music, & Photos Launcher
Google Chrome
Google Update Helper
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
HP Deskjet Printer Driver Software 9.0
HP Imaging Device Functions 9.0
HP Photosmart Essential 2.01
HP Smart Web Printing
HP Solution Center 9.0
HP Update
HPSSupply
iTunes
Java 7 Update 45
Macromedia Shockwave Player
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.75.0.1300
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB2833941)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB979906)
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Encarta Encyclopedia Standard 2006
Microsoft Money 2006
Microsoft Office Word Viewer 2003
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Streets & Trips 2006
Microsoft VC9 runtime libraries
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Word 2002
Microsoft Works
Microsoft Works Suite 2006 Setup Launcher
Microsoft Works Suite Add-in for Microsoft Word
Mobile Mouse Server
Mozilla Firefox 25.0 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
Mozilla Thunderbird (3.0)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB941833)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Nuclear Coffee - DiscRipper
NVIDIA Display Control Panel
NVIDIA Drivers
NVIDIANetworkDiagnostic
OpenOffice 4.0.1
Paint.NET v3.36
Product Documentation Launcher
PVSonyDll
QuickTime
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Roxio Creator Audio
Roxio Creator BDAV Plugin
Roxio Creator Copy
Roxio Creator Data
Roxio Creator DE
Roxio Creator Tools
Roxio Express Labeler
Roxio MyDVD DE
Roxio Update Manager
SDFormatter
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2604111)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2736416)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2840629)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2861697)
Sonic Activation Module
SUPERAntiSpyware
Switch Sound File Converter
TBS WMP Plug-in
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
User's Guides


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't need a list of ALL the installed programs and extras in that computer.

What I need is the ones in the *Control Panel - Programs And Features* list that you believe you don't need or use.

----------------------------------------------------------



> vacuumed a couple pounds of dust out of the chassis


If the inside of that computer case was that packed with dust, it needs a good blowing out.

A can of compressed air designed for that purpose - or - a portable hair dryer on high blower speed and cold temperature will do the job well.

Using a vacuum cleaner can be dangerous if used improperly, and it doesn't allow you to get into all the nooks and crannies.

Make sure the processor heatsink/cooling fan unit isn't clogged with dust.

If the processor overheats, it can drastically slow down the computer or make it freeze up.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Thanks.
The dust is gone, vacuum with tubing on the end, ground strap for me and compressed air.
Here is a list of things I just don't know about. After a closer look, the others I can figure out.
3ivx MPEG-4 5.0.3 (remove only)
AIM 6
AIM Toolbar
ArcSoft PhotoImpression 5
BlackBerry Device Software Updater
FlipShare
Games, Music, & Photos Launcher
Macromedia Shockwave Player
Mobile Mouse Server
Nuclear Coffee - DiscRipper
Product Documentation Launcher
PVSonyDll
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
SDFormatter
Sonic Activation Module
Switch Sound File Converter
TBS WMP Plug-in
User's Guides


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you don't use *AOL Instant Messenger* for chatting on-line, you can get rid of

*AIM 6
AIM Toolbar*

If you don't use *ArcSoft*, you can get rid of it.

If you don't use *FlipShare*, you can get rid of it.

*Realtek High Definition Audio Driver* is the driver for your computer's audio/sound device, so leave it alone.

All the others appear to be multimedia-related and disc burning-related, so you might want to leave them alone.

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Thanks.
Here are all the Startup Items ( from msconfig ) that have a check next to them. What can go? Where you see a double entry, that's real.

Windows Defender
HD Audio Control Panel
Macrovision FLEXnet Connect
dsactivate
Macrovision FLEXnet Connect
hp digital imaging - hp all in one series
MobileMe
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
RIMBBLaunchAgent
Apple Push
QuickTime
iTunes
avast! Antivirus
Java Platform SE Updater
Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager
Dell Support
Microsoft Windows Operating System
ROC_ROC_JAN2013_AV
SUPERAntiSpyware
Air Mouse
hp digital imaging - hp all in one series
Microsoft Office XP


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Uncheck these startup entries:

*Windows Defender

dscactivate

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* (Only the paid version needs to auto-start and run all the time)

*Java Platform SE Updater

Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager

Dell Support

ROC_ROC_JAN2013_AV

SUPERAntiSpyware* (Only the paid version needs to auto-start and run all the time)

*Microsoft Office XP*

After you're done, click Apply - OK/Close - Restart.

---------------------------------------------------------

Go into the services list.

Set "Startup Type" in these entries to Manual:

All *Adobe*-related entries

All *Microsoft .NET Framework*-related entries

All *MBAM*-related entries (if you're using the free version of Malwarebytes Anti-Malware)

All *NVIDIA*-related entries

All *Roxio*-related entries

*Windows Defender*

After you're done, restart the computer.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

OK on the first part, but do not see anything about "Startup Type" under Services. Only Service, Manufacturer, Status and Date Disabled columns.
This is Vista, does that matter?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Type *services.msc* in the Start menu search or run box.

The services window will appear.

If you double-click an entry, it'll open its properties window.

After you change the "Startup Type" setting, apply the change.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Startup load good now.
System was frozen this morning. Looks like it stopped at 18:00 last night. DVD light was on, no keyboard, no mouse.
Is there anything I can use/look at to see what was going on at that time or just before?
I know there's an Event Viewer, but I have no experience with it.
Should I post new in some other forum?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A clean reinstall and fresh start will breathe new life into that computer, but that's your decision whether to do it or not.

That computer isn't doing you much good in its current condition and with all the issues it's having.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Click Start, then type in

*%temp%* (% is the percentage symbol on the number 5 key)

in the search or run box, then press Enter.

Once that temp folder appears and you can view its contents, select and delete EVERYTHING that's inside it.

If a few files resist being deleted, that's normal behavior. Leave them alone and delete EVERYTHING else.

If a massive number of files are being deleted, the computer may appear to "hang". Be patient and wait for the deletion process to finish.

Repeat the above steps with

*c:\windows\temp*

After you're all done, restart the computer.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

After you complete post #37, you might want to repeat post #2.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

OK, will do as you suggest, but.....
I took a closer look inside the case, and I was lying before about having cleaned up all the dust.....the fan and heat exchanger for the graphics card are almost completely clogged up. Didn't see that before since that side of the card is towards the case. Anyways, removed the card ( yes, anti-static strap for me ), and pulled the fan etc...wife is at the mall and will be picking up new thermal compound cleaner, thermal compound and more compressed electronics cleaner. In the mean time, will be cleaning everything else out. 
Not sure if this could have anything to do with the lockups, but it sure can't hurt.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Are you referring to the processor heatsink/cooling fan unit?

If you are, there was no need to remove the processor heatsink.

Once the cooling fan unit is removed, the processor heatsink can be blown and cleaned out easily.

A clogged processor heatsink/cooling fan unit will cause the processor to overheat.

This can result in the computer bogging down or freezing and other issues.

------------------------------------------------------------

I personally use video/graphics cards that have only a heatsink unit and NOT a cooling fan unit or heatsink/cooling fan unit.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

No, the graphics card chip and heat sink and fan. The heat sink popped off the chip when I was trying to remove the fan/heat sink housing.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I have no idea what your graphics card looks like, but there probably was no need to disassemble it to clean it.

Hopefully, it's not damaged and needs to be replaced with another graphics card. 

-----------------------------------------------------------

Get yourself a portable pistol grip hair dryer that has a high fan speed and cool setting.

It works great for blowing out and cleaning the computer case and components.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

No worries. All worked out well with the graphics card. Could not touch the heat sink before cleaning, was so hot, now, barely warm. Going to leave the system up and running for a few days to see if there are anymore lock-ups. I'm fairly certain the DVD drive has an outstanding issue, since it's dead right now ( was before I re-cleaned everything ). The power cable switch didn't fix the intermittant dead DVD issue.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> All worked out well with the graphics card. Could not touch the heat sink before cleaning, was so hot, now, barely warm. Going to leave the system up and running for a few days to see if there are anymore lock-ups.


Okay, good. Keep us posted.



> I'm fairly certain the DVD drive has an outstanding issue, since it's dead right now ( was before I re-cleaned everything ). The power cable switch didn't fix the intermittant dead DVD issue.


It sounds like a disc drive replacement is in order.

A quality DVD+/-RW drive costs about $30.00. I keep 2 - 3 of them as spares for emergencies.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Regarding a replacement...the unit says it's a CD-RW/DVD-ROM. Can I ask here, or new post, what I can replace it with? The system ( as you know ) is a few years old and I don't see any exact ( description-wise) replacements. Seems things are a little more fancy now. Also, how do I rule out it's not the SATA interface going bad? Is there a spec limit on my existing interface as to what I can upgrade to? Thanks again................


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Regarding a replacement...the unit says it's a CD-RW/DVD-ROM.


The disc drive you currently have will read both CD's and DVD's, but will only burn CD's.

If you want to burn both CD's and DVD's, you need a DVD+/-RW or DVD+/-R/RW drive.

Here are some SATA models that you can browse through.

I prefer LG or Lite-On, but it's all a matter of personal choice.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Thanks. Newegg is certainly one of my favorite spots.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

Most of the computer parts I purchase come from Newegg. :up:

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Just an update....no lockups since Nov 16th.
Installing the new DVD drive today, more RAM (4G total) should arrive this afternoon.
Should I mark this solved?
Any other issues I can fore see will be hardware.
Thanks again for your time.

ps. router and dvd drive from Newegg, wish all retailers were like them. RAM coming from Crucial


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Just an update....no lockups since Nov 16th.


That's good news.  :up:



> Should I mark this solved?


It's your choice to mark it solved or not.

I'll still be monitoring it until there's no need to.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Marking solved.
Increased to max RAM on this Vista machine and the old XP machine ( which you helped with a couple months ago ) wow, nice difference, especially on the Vista, from 1G to 4G. The XP has sped up a little, 1G to 2G. Also the Liteon DVD drive works nicely too.
The XP machine has has a sound issue, so possibly I'll see you over in hardware.
Thanks again.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

patmac said:


> Marking solved.
> Increased to max RAM on this Vista machine and the old XP machine ( which you helped with a couple months ago ) wow, nice difference, especially on the Vista, from 1G to 4G. The XP has sped up a little, 1G to 2G. Also the Liteon DVD drive works nicely too.
> The XP machine has has a sound issue, so possibly I'll see you over in hardware.
> Thanks again.


  :up:


----------

